#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Free Spells >  >  >  Job spell

## albert

can anybody help me with a good employment spell(Without candles or herbs)?i have been applying for more than six months but i got nothing. I know i have the right qualification.I am feeling hopeless and empty and full of problems,its not just for the job, i get almost everything in the hard way, after sufferings and tears and i will do anything to turn this around. I don't wish you to be in my position to feel what i have been through, i only wish u understand.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

Can you write? Write your intentions down and visualize what you want and burn the paper. You would be better writing to the God or Goddess of whatever of your choice but this works in a pinch, your attitude is already defeating you, so first and foremost change it.

----------


## albert

yes i can write.but i don't know any God or Goddess name. i am trying so hard to forget what happend in the past to change my attitude. can you tell me the name?
Thank you

----------


## Belphebe

What do you believe in? You can use any Deity that you believe in. We witches like Green Tara as she is good for money and White Tara can help you with a job.

----------


## Jarhog

Well Albert, maybe you need to start with working on yourself to have the right attitude to get that job. I see that you don't want to use candles or herbs but why not do the same thing you would with them as a visualization. Tools are only a focal point for your mind so you really don't need them. Visualize that you are lighting a black candle. Then, do a visualization of being caked in mud, symbolizing the negativity, that you peal off and let it be burned up and absorbed by the candle. Do that for 10 or 15 min. a day until the candle is gone. It would be best to do it when the moon is waning but if the need is great start today.

----------


## albert

Thank you guys!I will do that.
Happy Holidays

----------


## ZeldaFitz

Happy Holidays to you albert. Good luck.

----------

